# You know the question



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Well...

Chicken and Egg lay in bed
Chicken has head on pillow and is smoking
Egg rolls over annoyed and says
I guess we answered that question!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

:lol: i like.....!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Clucking funny!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, it's better than your 'knock knock' joke. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> Well, it's better than your 'knock knock' joke. :lol: :roll:


True, but only just 

Charlie


----------

